
Ad Biz Claims It Must Disregard User Privacy to Safeguard "Cybersecurity" - zoowar
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/06/ad-biz-claims-it-must-disregard-user-privacy-choices-safeguard-cybersecurity
======
Zak
The EFF appears to be asking the government to regulate the Internet. That's a
bit of a change from their usual behavior.

------
dmk23
Any kind of Do Not Track mandate from the government would be a grotesque
overreach.

Data collection and tracking is not infringing on anyone's rights and
liberties by itself. If someone believes they have been hurt in a specific way
they can go to court and make a case for damages - without any new legislation
needed. This whole issue is just being used to score cheap political points by
demonizing ad tech industry in the eyes of the ignorant public.

Free web services are supported by advertising. Perhaps the way to fight this
ridiculous legislation would be by running site blackouts, just like in the
SOPA fight. It is not that different really...

EDIT: Just because you are annoyed does not mean there needs to be a law about
it. If you feel advertising annoys you just log off.

~~~
Retric
Data collection is linked to advertising behavior in annoying ways. Yes, I
bought brand X car Y years ago I don't want you to send me 2 mailings a week
that 'now' is a great time to upgrade. I used Google to figure out how to
spell something, no I don't need advertising related to cause Y. And sure, I
bought a visiting niece a doll, no I don't have kids you don't need to change
my Amazon recombination defaults.

So yes, the inability to control tracking information does directly annoy me.

------
throwaway64
Can't wait till profiling companies like Google and Facebook get in bed with
the government for "national security" purposes, just like AT&T and friends,
assuming it isn't already happening.

~~~
praxulus
<http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/userdatarequests/>

~~~
throwaway64
this would only cover instances not under a national security letter, as it is
illegal to talk about that.

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_security_letter>

